# What should I do (Schwinn Bike)



## NVA182 (Jan 18, 2007)

This suckers been passed on to me and I'm the third user. It nice and light (at least compared to my previous bikes) but also old. The front wheel is bent and unstable at higher speeds and the gearing needs work. I'm about 5'10'' so this bike is not the absolute best height-wise but works well none the less once I'm on it. Should I invest time/money into it? Or should I try and get something else?


----------



## NVA182 (Jan 18, 2007)

We'll, seeing that it's your only bike I think you should invest the effort to do a rehaul.




OK!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

5'10" on that bike? sell it and get sometghing that fits.


----------



## NVA182 (Jan 18, 2007)

We'll I can't afford anything that "fits"... so I got new tires(worn down to the fibers/ tubes (just annihilated one yesterday)/ chain (buncha stiff links on the old one)/ and some tools. Just need to get these wheels trued and some wd40 and I should be good.


----------

